# craftsman 4 cycle tiller attachment will not work



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

my mom's friend has a craftsman weedeater with the 4 cycle briggs and the tiller attachment, and when he was using it it stopped turning
it wasnt jammed and it stayed running, the coupler and the shaft are fine, it does make a rattling noise, and will turn slowly until it hits the dirt
whats wrong with it? its only a couple of years old :drunk:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it have a clutch?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

yes and it works with the trimmer attachment


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

roperdude...I thought you were a mechanic? Take it apart and figure out what is wrong with it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah...... i thought you were..... i'd check the clutch out first. doesn't matter if the trimmer works, doesn't take much to turn that.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it still turns if you jamb it into the ground
the damn shaft end is stripped in the tiller gearbox


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

and here you stated, the shaft was fine.....


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the shaft on the powerhead idiot, i didnt say it was the tiller shaft
and its really not the shaft in the tiller, its where it connects to the gearbox


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> it still turns if you jamb it into the ground
> the damn shaft end is stripped in the tiller gearbox


 ok........


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Maybe it's not connecting to the shaft or something broke in the cable.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

sounds like you should just junk the tiller attachment n get a new one save us the trouble of making fun of you for not being able to fix it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its fixed darnit


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

duck tape it


----------

